# is it ok to carry groceries after ivf!?



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

I got my embryo transfer 2 days ago and carried two bags of groceries home..not that heavy but not extra light either! About a 10 minute walk!

Now I am scared!  Thanks for your support! I think my lower abdomen now feels funny like I was pulling it but am also probably just going nuts.


----------



## DizzyDen (Apr 23, 2011)

hi there, 

I'm pretty new to this IVF thing. Ive just joined the 2ww club today when i had my egg transfer. Like you I'm so frightened and worried that I'm doing the right thing. Even from sneezing to hard to eating the wrong thing! The one thing i know is that the most important thing you can do is try to relax. You seem so stressed from your other posts. If you have any concerns about if you should or shouldn't be doing something maybe your better to avoid it for a week or two. If your anything like me you'll not want any regrets. 

Have you had IVF before?  sending you lots of positive thoughts.   when do you go for you test? keep me posted? maybe we can help each other through this crazy period of time? 

Denise


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Please try and stop worrying.  I went shopping after ET and I got a BFP.  I also moved house at 6 weeks pregnant and I now have a healthy son.

If a bag of shopping stopped an embryo implanting then there would be no children born ever.

Relax and good luck.
x


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with stacey you need to relax honey!

A few days after et I was out cutting the grass and doing the garden. The main thing is to relax and stay positive

Dont know if this will help you but I used crystals to help combat my stress all thru my tx and I am now pg  on my 1st ivf cycle! The crystals I used were clear calsite, breciated jasper and I am currently using rose and smokey quartz to protect my wee jelly tot. 

Hope you can relax luv c xx


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

thank you all!

I did do IVF last fall and I had a miscarriage two weeks after my bfp. Maybe that is what is making me even more nutso.

Of course I know I should relax but I think the drugs also make me crazy and being so ill at the time of transfer didn't help!

Thanks for all the good vibes.....


----------

